# "Kopf konturen" - komme nicht weiter..



## Fabian (14. September 2003)

Hallo,

im Anhang findet Ihr ein Bild von einer Gruppe namens "Stretch Princess" - habe das Bild auf deren Webseite gefunden. Fande dies ziemlich cool - bestimmt ein relativ leichter Effekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekomme. Habe erst das "80s Style"-Tutorial von 666-hellish.com probiert und dann versuch weiter zu spielen, doch es klappt einfach nicht. Würde mich über hilfe freuen!  Danke..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. September 2003)

· Bild öffnen
· Filter : Stempel
· Weiße Bereiche entfernen
· Neue Ebene mit Rot ( oder Farbton noch Wahl )
· Ebenmodus : Ineinanderkopieren
· Ebene mit Füllfarbe Transparenz runter

Je nach Grundfoto wird das ERgebnis besser oder schlechter. Evtl. vorher mit Tonwertkorrektur arbeiten!


----------



## Fabian (14. September 2003)

Hammer, vielen vielen Dank! Nur weiß ich eins nicht, wie kann ich alle weißen Bereiche entfernen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. September 2003)

Zauberstab (W) wählen ins weiße klicken  (alles weiß wird selektiert , dann "entf" drücken...


----------



## Fabian (14. September 2003)

genau so hab ich es vorhin probiert und dann war alles weg  deswegen hab ich nochmal nach gefragt..  aber ok, ich probier noch etwas rum, vielen dank.


----------



## killkrog (14. September 2003)

Uhm?
1. Ist das nicht der Avater von Mythos?
2. Pass auf das du die Toleranzgrenze beim Zauberstab richtig einstellst.


----------



## Fabian (14. September 2003)

Danke killkrog, die war zu hoch...

Das Avatar ist in der Avatarliste von tutorials.de, aber es gehoert wohl eher Playboy als Mythos  Weis es nicht, kanns auch weg machen wenns Ihn stoert.. Mir absolut egal =)


----------



## Mythos007 (14. September 2003)

Kann "ihn" auch wegmachen wenn "er" mich stört 

*hrhr* c0rsé i can be evil too*


----------



## Fabian (14. September 2003)




----------



## killkrog (14. September 2003)

Er meint damit er ist Moderator und kann uns alle niedermähen wenn er will ^^


----------



## Marzi (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von killkrog _
> *Er meint damit er ist Moderator und kann uns alle niedermähen wenn er will ^^ *



jetzt weiß ich, wie ihr die User hierher lockt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (14. September 2003)

Ene, mene, muh .... und raus bist *DU* !

Ene, mene , meck .... auch *DU*  bist we"ck" !

...fertig bin ich noch lange nicht, erst wenn die Datenbank "alle" ist!


----------



## layla (15. September 2003)

ichs habs mit schwellenwert gemacht und dann die weißen stellen mit dem zauberstab entfernt.


----------



## Cluse (10. Oktober 2003)

*...die Sache mit dem Zauberstab...*

...die Sensitivität des Zauberstabes kannst Du einstellen! Wnn sie sehr hoch eingestellt ist, kann's sein dass Du auch Bereiche auswählst, die Du nicht wolltest! Also...lieber einen niedrigen Wert versuchen und sich herantasten. Kannst aber auch direkt einen Farbbereich auswählen ...einfach mal rumprobieren ;-)


----------

